# maths puzzle



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

The owner of a golf course in Georgia was confused about paying an invoice, so he decided to ask his secretary for some mathematical help.


He called her into his office and said, "Y'all graduated from the University of Georgia and I need some help. If I wuz to give yew $20,000, minus 14%, how much would you take off?"



The secretary thought a moment, and then replied, "Everthang but my earrings."


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Another*

Three guests check into a hotel room. The clerk says the bill is $30, so each guest pays $10. Later the clerk realizes the bill should only be $25. To rectify this, he gives the bellhop $5 to return to the guests. On the way to the room, the bellhop realizes that he cannot divide the money equally. As the guests didn't know the total of the revised bill, the bellhop decides to just give each guest $1 and keep $2 for himself.

Now that each of the guests has been given $1 back, each has paid $9, bringing the total paid to $27. The bellhop has $2. If the guests originally handed over $30, what happened to the remaining $1?

Now solve that one!

Russell


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Another*



Rapide561 said:


> Three guests check into a hotel room. The clerk says the bill is $30, so each guest pays $10. Later the clerk realizes the bill should only be $25. To rectify this, he gives the bellhop $5 to return to the guests. On the way to the room, the bellhop realizes that he cannot divide the money equally. As the guests didn't know the total of the revised bill, the bellhop decides to just give each guest $1 and keep $2 for himself.
> 
> Now that each of the guests has been given $1 back, each has paid $9, bringing the total paid to $27. The bellhop has $2. If the guests originally handed over $30, what happened to the remaining $1?
> 
> ...


The guests gave the manager 30$ total for the rent, he refunded them 5$ the bell boy took 2$ from the 5$ leaving 3$ he then gives them 3 dollars back.....30-5=25 dollars total rent that the manager has now collected.

25$ current rent plus 2$ the bell boy has plus 3$ he gave to the tenents =30 dollars..

ray.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

if the guest's handed over 10$ get a refund of 1$ they have now paid 9$ each x3 = 27$ + 2$ for the bellboy 29$,
clerk must have kept the other one


----------

